# Tampa, Florida - Terry - Drop Dead Gorgeous soon to be urgent



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)




----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)




----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Ocala, fla -terry- drop dead gorgeous!!!*









*PB German Shepherd Dog-*
*he is about 4years old, a pure breed, black & tan. His name is Terry. He is a big*
*handsome boy with a sweet personality. He shakes hands, plays with balls*
*& milk jugs & does a few other cute tricks. He is a very smart dog, so*
*he should learn quickly whatever the new owner wants to teach him. He is*
*used to being with a family who also have a small dog that he gets along*
*with very well. He is neutered, up to date on shots & micro chipped. He*
*is used to being able to go inside & outside the house, so I don't know*
*how he would react to being strictly an outside dog. This is the one*
*that is more of an urgent need to find a home for quickly. The family is*
*having to move to a smaller place, with no yard, & cannot take Terry*
*with them. They have about 2-3 weeks to find him a home or he may have*
*to go to animal services. *
*Robyn Dixon*
*[email protected]*
*352-428-0985*


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

poor guy. I'll forward this to some people I know in the area to see if we can find him a home.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

aww he looks like Molly?Can he be one of Molly's brothers????


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I just want to say that if a long distance rescue can take him, I would be willing to help with transport and possibly home him for up to 2 weeks if for some reason they just were ready to place him in a foster yet. This would be pending Dakota's eval of him. Which usually means.... Hi..... sniff sniff.... wanna play? ....{paw on back}.... please.... you know you wanna play. 

There has only been one time he didn't really care for a dog and his hackles went up..... and that was a very poorly behaved GSD at the beach that harassed him. 


Anyways, just putting it out there that I CAN help if needed.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I can't keep him, but I would be willing to pick him up and meet someone who will be able help him. 

There's a place up in Hawethorne that may know of someone who could help and my vet in Micanopy also may know of someone who can help find a home for Terry - I'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

*Gorgeous terry*

Here is another phone number and e-mail for Terry :gsdbeggin:
*850-694-4772 (Ask for Parker)*
*[email protected]*


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Had to move him since he's not in a kill shelter/other urgent criteria. Changed the title to reflect that he could be urgent soon.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

If I didn't have 3 GSD's already,
this would be my next dog.
Look at that SWEET face! 
I just fell in LOVE! :wub:


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Do you have a more clear area where the dog is located? Brooksville is a little over 60 miles from Ocala and so may make a difference in who could go look at him.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

I am finding out and will let you know.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

He is in Tampa.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm not far from Tampa. I can go look at him, or grab him for a couple days if we had to wait on someone to get him. 

I'm going to Gainesville in a couple weeks and could probably get him there if necessary.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

It is kind of a stretch for our local animal website (Putnam and surrounding counties) but I'll put him on it. Never know - someone might be interested enough to go and meet him.


----------



## obxmom (Mar 19, 2010)

I am very interested in talking to you about him. I sent an email to both addresses posted. I will need help with transportation as I am located on Outer Bank, NC. Pease get back to me!


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

obxmom, have you had a home visit done by a local rescue yet?


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

obxmom said:


> I am very interested in talking to you about him. I sent an email to both addresses posted. I will need help with transportation as I am located on Outer Bank, NC. Pease get back to me!


I pmed you.


----------



## obxmom (Mar 19, 2010)

No I haven't. I applied to the local (North Carolina) rescue, but during the phone interview was told that they want applicants to attend the adoption functions. Unfortunately, those are all 5-7 hours from my home and they want the whole family to go, meet dogs and then sleep on it before bringing a dog home. My husband works every weekend (we live in a resort area) and the adoption functions are all on weekends. The foster families are all located that far away too. The rescue person I talked too suggested trying another rescue group - maybe Virginia or even just trying to find a GSD on my own. I have been scouring the internet unsuccesfully. There are plenty of dogs listed on here, but I have two children - ages 9 and a very active 7 and need to be sure that the dog I bring into my home is child safe. I also have a 2 yr old spayed GSD and two neutered cats that live in our home. Ideally, a rescue with an in-home trial would be best.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

GSDLoverII any updates?


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

I have been thinking of him too. If he has two weeks left that puts his deadline at the 14th. So left than a week away.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

ILGHAUS said:


> GSDLoverII any updates?


I emailed the rescue and am waiting for a response now.
Will keep you posted.


----------



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

Terry is in a foster home now and an adoption is pending if they pass the screening.
The people have been away on vacation that want to adopt him.


----------



## Lois Nazarian (May 8, 2010)

Hello, has this dog been adopted?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

lois, you might want to pm gsdloverII if you've not received an answer yet. last post on thread indicating this guy had adoption pending was a month ago, i'm thinking there would be more posts if he was still available.

(to send a private message "pm" you left click on poster's underlined name on left of thread, several choices of dropdown/flyouts will appear, click on send private message).


----------

